# BEWARE Bremont s500 replica in circulation



## abondo1989

Purchased and just received a Bremont s500 silver/green from EBAY. noticed some dirt on the dial so I opened it up and its a fake! Just opened a case with Ebay. Seller sold this with original Bremont Box and Chronometer Papers. The picture with the Skeleton rotor is authentic Bremont movement. The other is what I received. Mind you this seller has 400 feedbacks at 100% please be careful!!


----------



## Vig2000

https://www.watchuseek.com/f444/fake-supermarine-s500s-circulation-4222066.html

https://alt1tude.bremont.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4311


----------



## abondo1989

Thank you for the reply!


----------



## Heinz

Getting to where no brand is safe. Back in the early 90s at college, when the internet was still young, I got my first real Swiss watch---a Speedy auto. New from an AD, so of course it was the real McCoy. In choosing between it and a preowned Rolex (the only kind I could afford back then) I was thinking "everybody will just assume a Rolex is fake, but nobody would bother to counterfeit an Omega!"

Ahhh, surprise...


----------



## Heinz

Double double post post


----------



## Heinz

I got that same "ETA" movement sitting in a drawer somewhere. Cannibalized it out of a fake Sub.


----------



## gmoybusiness

I've also started to notice a lot of potentially fake Bremonts out there recently. I may have seen a few of them on ebay being sold at extremely low prices.


----------



## watchabel

I've seen one of these floating around on Chinese websites/wechat? They copy first gen s500s predominantly but are starting to mimick some s300s as well. Buyers beware!


----------



## Emg66

I have sen a couple. Nothing is safe anymore it's SAD....


----------



## G26okie

Just looking at the dials of some of them listed on ebay, they look off/fake.


----------



## lovedeep

Be careful guys, I have almost stopped buying from ebay for these reasons. Only do business with reputed members on the forum.


----------



## supergrilldds

Definitely a buyer beware world these days. Personally I would never chance a purchase of a watch on eBay for more than $1000.


----------



## dojoca

Luckily just received a refund from an auction on ebay. Originally thought I scored but I saw this post and after a lot of back and forth emails I got the refund. Pretty much textbook as stated; can't make the refund( visa) for five business days while funds are transferred. Right..Watch is back up on ebay. Canadian seller with good feedback. I wanted it to ba a bargain but Didn't want to take a chance. Beware....


----------



## watchabel

Honestly, ask to see a short video of the caseback and a designated time of your choosing on the watch! It’s defs hassling but worth it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMUSE

dojoca said:


> Luckily just received a refund from an auction on ebay. Originally thought I scored but I saw this post and after a lot of back and forth emails I got the refund. Pretty much textbook as stated; can't make the refund( visa) for five business days while funds are transferred. Right..Watch is back up on ebay. Canadian seller with good feedback. I wanted it to ba a bargain but Didn't want to take a chance. Beware....


Was the seller located in Montreal, by any chance?


----------



## RMUSE

I ask because there were a couple of cheap Bremont Oracles, the one with the red orange band being sold by a dealer in Montreal. When one sold the exact same pictures were reposted as another watch.


----------



## xola3que

I've got just screwed over by an ebay seller (umwatch) in canada. In the dispute process to get my $1600 back. thanks god for this thread.


----------



## xola3que

what's the Canadian seller name?


----------



## xola3que

dojoca said:


> Luckily just received a refund from an auction on ebay. Originally thought I scored but I saw this post and after a lot of back and forth emails I got the refund. Pretty much textbook as stated; can't make the refund( visa) for five business days while funds are transferred. Right..Watch is back up on ebay. Canadian seller with good feedback. I wanted it to ba a bargain but Didn't want to take a chance. Beware....


Who's the ebay seller? What's his username?


----------



## Eric_M

Scary stuff. You wouldn't think it would be worth the effort to invest in the tooling to create replicas of a relatively niche/low volume brand. Was in an Omega AD the other week and the lady working there complemented my "Breitling"...


----------

